# Brief question about Super Hornet payloads



## Demetrious (Jan 31, 2010)

Could anyone tell me how many 2,000 lbs bombs (MK-84s or BLU-96's,) a Super Hornet can carry aloft from a carrier launch? I know it can sling about 18,000 lbs of ordinance and has 11 hard points, but there are other considerations like amount of fuel, etc. For a short-range strike, assuming the necessity for a maximum payload (and thus loading only half fuel,) would it be possible to load every hard point with a MK-84? Assume that the situation is desperate enough that "safety" is a secondary concern, (losing the aircraft is permissible, but not the carrier's ability to conduct launch operations, naturally.)

I used to know all this but I forgot it somewhere along the way.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 8, 2010)

Used to know this? Really.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 8, 2010)

What's your home phone? PM me. I'll call you.


----------

